# Iphone Uber App



## Awesome2 (Jan 16, 2015)

How can I get the app to use Google Maps instead of Apple Maps?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

by buying an Android phone


----------



## Awesome2 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> by buying an Android phone


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lol sorry, just messing with you
im on Android and of course it gives us the option of which we'd like to use
in your case i think you have to open the google app and re-type the address
im sure somebody with an iphone will answer you shortly
welcome to Ubering


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Uh, I don't think you can...Uber is the only TNC with it's very own Navigation program. Therefore there is no Navigation option!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Uh, I don't think you can...Uber is the only TNC with it's very own Navigation program. Therefore there is no Navigation option!


well true as long as you're using an iCrapple product


----------



## Awesome2 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well true as long as you're using an iCrapple product


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome2 said:


> How can I get the app to use Google Maps instead of Apple Maps?


Uber app on iOS (iPhones) uses its own default navigation program. It's not even Apple Maps, I don't think. I call it Uber Maps. To use Google Maps, you would have to: 1) Start the trip 2) Get the address memorized 3) Switch apps to Google Maps & 4) Reenter the address onto Google Maps. Be forewarned though, these 4 steps will most likely piss off some riders who are cheapskates or in a hurry. As for me, I just use & follow Uber navigation. It's safer, easier & faster for you. And if it gives you wrong directions, it's on Uber not you.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> Uber app on iOS (iPhones) uses its own default navigation program. It's not even Apple Maps, I don't think. I call it Uber Maps. To use Google Maps, you would have to: 1) Start the trip 2) Get the address memorized 3) Switch apps to Google Maps & 4) Reenter the address onto Google Maps. Be forewarned though, these 4 steps will most likely piss off some riders who are cheapskates or in a hurry. As for me, I just use & follow Uber navigation. It's safer, easier & faster for you. And if it gives you wrong directions, it's on Uber not you.


Another option...I have a Garmin always running and can use it. Interesting to note the different routes sometimes. Last update to Uber Maps helped a lot (nice not to have to turn on Doctors and States anymore) but still takes us strange places...yesterday it had me go around several blocks TWICE and when I called the pax he was on the other side of the 805 at a totally different address!! Love it! BTW, I love having a "GO HOME" option on my Garmin that gets me back on track after many twists and turns in God's Country!!


----------

